# Jeffrey Archer



## Gill (17 Apr 2007)

I've been playing around with some new pattern design techniques and this portrait of Jeffrey Archer is an experiment. I learned a lot with this one!







Gill


----------



## Adam (17 Apr 2007)

Gill":2nasqgjh said:


> I've been playing around with some new pattern design techniques and this portrait of Jeffrey Archer is an experiment. I learned a lot with this one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Err... looks like Ronnie Barker to me...


----------



## Gill (17 Apr 2007)




----------



## wizer (17 Apr 2007)

no kidding, i thought exactly the same, very good!


----------



## Anonymous (17 Apr 2007)

Gill.........Just tell people it's Ronnie Barker.


----------



## CraftNav (17 Apr 2007)

Another vote for Mr Barker 






If it is supposed to be Mr Archer :? - good try & better than I could do  

But if it is Ronnie - its brilliant, well done

john


----------



## CraftNav (17 Apr 2007)

Hi there Alan

did you know by me posting this reply I now have more post than you !       

john (fellow Islander)


----------



## Gill (17 Apr 2007)

I could have called it Lester Piggot or Jonathan Aitken. I've not been in good health today and it would appear that my sense of humour is off the mark. Sorry about that.

So I take it this sort of project doesn't have much appeal? Never mind, it was an experiment and I'll just move onto the next project.

Gill


----------



## CHJ (17 Apr 2007)

Gill":3rufau73 said:


> So I take it this sort of project doesn't have much appeal? Never mind, it was an experiment and I'll just move onto the next project.
> 
> Gill



That's not fair, give a guy chance to get in the door.
Took a while to accept that it was not the the original edited image you showed me.
Very good, did not take long for the paint to dry I take it.
Did you just knock it together in between finishing the kitchen?


----------



## CABBY (18 Apr 2007)

:? Calm Down Calm Down  Great Piece of work Gill :shock: Who's jeffrey  Ronnie would have been better in the house.


----------



## jimp11 (18 Apr 2007)

looks good to me . good work GILL. I can,t paint??


jim


----------



## promhandicam (18 Apr 2007)

Perhaps the similarity is because they have both been "detained at her Majesty's pleasure" - one in HMP Slade and the other in HMP Belmarsh :wink:

Personally I like the effect that you've created but I can't say that I care too much for Lord Archole.

Hope you are feeling better by the time you read this.

Steve


----------



## Gill (18 Apr 2007)

So it's not as bad as all that, then  . I feel better already!

For those of you who are wondering what Chas was referring to, he asked me what I was up to a couple of days ago and I sent him a cartoon of how I expected the portrait of Fletcher to turn out. It's nice to know that it's all gone according to plan  .

Goodness only knows when the next project will appear. As Chas intimated, the long-running saga of the kitchen continues and I've got to sort that out soon. The only problem is that I'm using the empty floorspace as a dance floor and I don't want to clutter it up with units. You need space to botafogo! Perhaps some free-standing (ie movable) units might be the solution - we saw some nice ones at Ikea the other day.

Actually, I've already got the next project lined up - it'll be a simplified portrait of a destroyer which I've produced with the help of a couple of friends. After that, I intend to re-visit the techniques I used in this portrait of Fletcher and hopefully come up with a subject from the realms of antiquity. So if anyone thinks there are weaknesses in this portrait which I could learn from, don't be afraid to let me know. It's very much a learning experience for me.

Gill


----------

